# How many.....



## Ainoko (Oct 2, 2008)

That is the question....

How many people are you watching and how many are watching you. This is an informal poll that I am conducting in order to determine the size of watchlists.

Also, does the amount of people you watch make you a fave-whore?


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 2, 2008)

As stated, I have combined close to 3500. Makes for an interesting day here on FA


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 2, 2008)

i got 3 watchin me and im watchin 16


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm watching like 500 and I think I have just over 100 watching me.  Which is kinda crazy. Especially since only a handful of people comment on my stuff.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 3, 2008)

I AM NUMBA TWO WATCH WHORE ON FA!

Boom-da-yada


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Oct 3, 2008)

um like 2 watching me (not sure why... like at all) and I watch about 5 or 6 but mainly pay attention to just two


----------



## Cmdr-A (Oct 3, 2008)

A tiny bit over a thousand total combined of me watching and people watching me.

700 some watching me me watching almost 400. Crap. shoulda voted for the 2nd one ._.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I AM NUMBA TWO WATCH WHORE ON FA!
> 
> Boom-da-yada



now yopu have me curious as to who is numbah one


----------



## Eevee (Oct 3, 2008)

you know I could probably just _tell you_ whatever stat you'd like to know..


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 3, 2008)

go on then.. most likely the number one watch whore is fender but go on then eevee, lets hear it.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the real question is how many of those watchers and those watched are paid attention to.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 3, 2008)

Went with the first option.  I have a total of 357 at the moment.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 3, 2008)

furcity said:


> go on then.. most likely the number one watch whore is fender but go on then eevee, lets hear it.


implication was that I would need the OP to actually say what e is hoping to find out


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 3, 2008)

Less than 500 each.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 4, 2008)

went with first option, exctly 400


----------



## Valerion (Oct 4, 2008)

My guesses:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/perith/
Watched by: Full List (700)
Is watching: Full List (16935)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blotch/
Watched by: Full List (12420)
Is watching: Full List (0)


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 0 people... wanna know why cause no one talked to me.
So now im pisssed... I joined to have friends.
W/e...>.<


----------



## net-cat (Oct 4, 2008)

I did some queries.



> 41206 people are watched by 0-99 people.
> 3230 people are watched by 100-199 people.
> 1339 people are watched by 200-299 people.
> 843 people are watched by 300-399 people.
> ...





> 51564 people are watching 00-99 other people.
> 5080 people are watching 100-199 other people.
> 2332 people are watching 200-299 other people.
> 1302 people are watching 300-399 other people.
> ...



Top ten watchers:

```
+---------------+-------+
| username      | cnt   |
+---------------+-------+
| Perith        | 16935 |
| Ayndrew       |  8339 |
| Dragoneer     |  7299 |
| SilverFenrir  |  7139 |
| Inflamed-Iron |  7112 |
| Muggy         |  6962 |
| LZeringue     |  6565 |
| cerebreus     |  5997 |
| scratchy211   |  5963 |
| Seely         |  5671 |
+---------------+-------+
10 rows in set (22.67 sec)
```

Top ten watched:

```
+----------------+-------+
| username       | cnt   |
+----------------+-------+
| Zaush          | 12799 |
| Nek0gami       | 12534 |
| Blotch         | 12424 |
| ZEN            | 10048 |
| Meesh          |  9867 |
| Moonstalker    |  8601 |
| maxblackrabbit |  8552 |
| Dragoneer      |  7777 |
| keihound       |  7151 |
| Miles-DF       |  7012 |
+----------------+-------+
10 rows in set (13.45 sec)
```


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmm.
Well.. I guess it was a waste of time to vote here. Thanks, net-cat! D:<


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 4, 2008)

Well aren't you ambitious? 

I'm watching about 1500 combined.


----------



## TakeWalker (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh snap, Drag, you're numbah three! :O


----------



## Zaush (Oct 5, 2008)

Woo!


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm watching 89 and 71 are watching me. For you lazy people, that equates to 160.

Dragoneer, your submission and journal inboxes must be on the verge of exploding every day! O.O


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 5, 2008)

net-cat said:


> I did some queries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You took the fun out of my thread!


----------



## net-cat (Oct 5, 2008)

On the contrary. I think I _added_ fun to your thread.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll join in this little popularity contest.
Watched by 68.
Watching 14.
Total is 82.
Go me. (It's the quality that counts!)


----------

